# junk monkey pickup



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

hi
has anyone dealt with this company out of goodrich michigan,good or bad:glare:


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I've seen their work I'm from flushing north west of Goodrich that's about it


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I had some experience with them. They are nice enough guys and I believe they "try" to be fair. Their client is Safeguard so fair is not really an option. 

Let me ask you this? If you are going to fix up properties for a national meaning you will be waiting months for your money and you will have thousands in play at all times why not just buy a property yourself? Trying to work for a company doing rehab work is idiocy. Why? You will have 30,000.00 minimum out in just a few jobs at a few properties anyway. 

Why not buy a cheap foreclosure or tax sale and fix I up yourself? Then there is no chance you get burned on some pics, no chance a regional doesn't pay you, no annoying phone calls about signs in windows or lock codes, and today you can sell a FRESH property quickly if you price it right. I guarantee from experience that you can flip a property quicker then you can get paid by a national for rehab work. 

Junk Monkey just wants you to carry the risk and the debt while they do NOTHING but collect a percentage of YOUR profit.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

good point c.h,they had contacted me,never had heard of them,dont think i want all that liability,have enough problems to deal with now.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

david said:


> good point c.h,they had contacted me,never had heard of them,dont think i want all that liability,have enough problems to deal with now.


Working for them makes no sense at all. If you feel like just sending 20% or more to someone I will gladly send you my address. 

Why would anyone do rehab work for a National or Regional? You have to invest just as much or more as you would to work for yourself. You then have to wait to get paid, submit photo's and follow THEIR guidlines or be back charged, use their cost estimator for your pricing, then you get the option of splitting profits with them.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Why would anyone do rehab work for banks? You have to invest just as much or more as you would to work for yourself. You then have to wait to get paid, submit photo's and follow THEIR guidlines or be back charged, use their cost estimator for your pricing, then you get the option of splitting profits with them.


I don't know who Junk Monkey is, but I can tell you its NOT A BANK. So please don't confuse them and every other middle man as being a BANK. I work directly for Wells Fargo and Freddie Mac and I can tell by what you wrote that you have never done any direct work! Direct work has zero charge backs (Well the kind everyone on here always complains about) of course if you have a royal screw up I guess they would back charge, but not for missing a photo. You don't need to follow any pricing guidelines, you bid, they approve. No discounts. And I am paid within 30 days of the agent signing off on the work. Wells Fargo even gives a 1/3 deposit on jobs over $10,000 and when the work is done it takes maybe a week to get approved and then they send the check FedEx next day air! I also buy properties for cash and fix and flip and can tell you one major flaw in your suggestion, purchase price! Unless you are buying in the ghetto you will never buy and fix a house for profit and spend only $30K. I wish people on this forum would realize that working for middlemen is not bank work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> I don't know who Junk Monkey is, but I can tell you its NOT A BANK. So please don't confuse them and every other middle man as being a BANK. I work directly for Wells Fargo and Freddie Mac and I can tell by what you wrote that you have never done any direct work! Direct work has zero charge backs (Well the kind everyone on here always complains about) of course if you have a royal screw up I guess they would back charge, but not for missing a photo. You don't need to follow any pricing guidelines, you bid, they approve. No discounts. And I am paid within 30 days of the agent signing off on the work. Wells Fargo even gives a 1/3 deposit on jobs over $10,000 and when the work is done it takes maybe a week to get approved and then they send the check FedEx next day air! I also buy properties for cash and fix and flip and can tell you one major flaw in your suggestion, purchase price! Unless you are buying in the ghetto you will never buy and fix a house for profit and spend only $30K. I wish people on this forum would realize that working for middlemen is not bank work.


I have done plenty of direct work so you would be wrong. I invoice the BANK not some national or regional. I have contacts at these banks that I speak to regarding work orders not some vendor manager. That however is not what the thread is about the thread is about Junk Monkey not DIRECT work. Working DIRECT is not that different from working for a homeowner or on a commercial job.

Junk Monkeys system requires a cost estimator so I DO know EXACTLY what I am talking about.

I have also flipped houses for under $25K total investment. I have a closing tomorrow on a property I purchased for $3,000.00 paid a realtor $500.00 for hooking me up with the deal, invested 13K in and I have is sold for $42,000. You can purchase properties anywhere in the US for for less than people think if they just search for the deal. I received a list of 3,400 properties recently from a realtor and every single one of them was priced at $7,000.00.

Don't come into a thread and act like you know it all when you clearly do not. You know what you are dealing with and how it works for you. I know how it works with Junk Monkey and agree that your way or my way are either one better.

It seems from your posting that you have a sweet deal. Anybody who works for some regional, or national doing rehabs will not have nearly as sweet a deal.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I have done plenty of direct work so you would be wrong. I invoice the BANK not some national or regional. That however is not what the thread is about the thread is about Junk Monkey not DIRECT work. Working DIRECT is not that different from working for a homeowner or on a commercial job.
> 
> Junk Monkeys system requires a cost estimator so I DO know EXACTLY what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


Really? Because in the post I quoted you said banks, not Junk Monkey. And all I said was don't confuse Junk Monkey with direct work. Here, have another read at what you posted, maybe it will sink in this time!

"Why would anyone do rehab work for BANKS? You have to invest just as much or more as you would to work for yourself. You then have to wait to get paid, submit photo's and follow THEIR guidlines or be back charged, use their cost estimator for your pricing, then you get the option of splitting profits with them."


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Really? Because in the post I quoted you said banks, not Junk Monkey. And all I said was don't confuse Junk Monkey with direct work. Here, have another read at what you posted, maybe it will sink in this time!
> 
> "Why would anyone do rehab work for BANKS? You have to invest just as much or more as you would to work for yourself. You then have to wait to get paid, submit photo's and follow THEIR guidlines or be back charged, use their cost estimator for your pricing, then you get the option of splitting profits with them."


Perhaps I should have said Nationals or regionals representing banks? I didn't feel the need since the thread was about Junk Monkey. Hence the title of the thread?

I think you are the one with the comprehension issue? I don't know of anyone working directly for BOA maybe there is but I don't know any? Junk Monkey is working for Safegaurd, who is working for BOA.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> I don't know who Junk Monkey is, but I can tell you its NOT A BANK. So please don't confuse them and every other middle man as being a BANK. I work directly for Wells Fargo and Freddie Mac and I can tell by what you wrote that you have never done any direct work! Direct work has zero charge backs (Well the kind everyone on here always complains about) of course if you have a royal screw up I guess they would back charge, but not for missing a photo. You don't need to follow any pricing guidelines, you bid, they approve. No discounts. And I am paid within 30 days of the agent signing off on the work. Wells Fargo even gives a 1/3 deposit on jobs over $10,000 and when the work is done it takes maybe a week to get approved and then they send the check FedEx next day air! I also buy properties for cash and fix and flip and can tell you one major flaw in your suggestion, purchase price! Unless you are buying in the ghetto you will never buy and fix a house for profit and spend only $30K. I wish people on this forum would realize that working for middlemen is not bank work.


I don't know where you live but I just did a quick search on Zillow in my area which is much smaller than most cities and found 56 properties listed at $20,000.00 or less.

When you start doing multiple rehabs for a national your outlay will be much greater than the initial investment to purchase a property on your own.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't know where you live but I just did a quick search on Zillow in my area which is much smaller than most cities and found 56 properties listed at $20,000.00 or less.
> 
> When you start doing multiple rehabs for a national your outlay will be much greater than the initial investment to purchase a property on your own.


Ok, I apologize for saying no one can buy and fix for under $30K. I live in Philadelhpia and anything that can be purchased for under $20K would need over $40K in repairs to flip. I guess it's different where you live. Most of the properties I buy to flip cost in the $50K - $75K range and I usually put in another $50K-$75K. Again, its different everywhere so that's my bad.

And I usually have anywhere from $150K to $250K in receivables at any given time. That is much higher then purchasing a single property but my average capital repair work order is probably $25K and we usually have 3-4 going at a time. I can turn that working capital over way faster and for more profit doing bank work then I can flipping houses. Don't get me wrong, we usually always have a flip going too but as far as profit goes it's more doing bank rehabs. Again, your results may vary. My only point is to separate middlemen from direct work. I hate the fact that almost everyone on this forum complains about middlemen and saying they can't make money doing bank work. If everyone refused the work the banks would turn to the agents more, but everyone likes to bitch but they still continue to work for these companies.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't know of anyone working directly for BOA maybe there is but I don't know any? Junk Monkey is working for Safegaurd, who is working for BOA.


I have done plenty of capital repairs for BOA thru local agents. I love Safeguard! The more hacks and screwups they hire the more work I get!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> I have done plenty of capital repairs for BOA thru local agents. I love Safeguard! The more hacks and screwups they hire the more work I get!!!


Then I think we see it the same way. I did some rehab work years ago for BOA through realtors but not since Safegaurd took over. 

The bigger issue here for the small guys is the float. All that money not only tied up but there is a chance of a charge back or some other BS excuse for non payment. 

If you can get direct work with a down payment and final payment upon completion you are living right. That is definitely NOT the Junk Monkey program.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Then I think we see it the same way. I did some rehab work years ago for BOA through realtors but not since Safegaurd took over.
> 
> The bigger issue here for the small guys is the float. All that money not only tied up but there is a chance of a charge back or some other BS excuse for non payment.
> 
> If you can get direct work with a down payment and final payment upon completion you are living right. That is definitely NOT the Junk Monkey program.


The contractors have to be really bad, but that usually isn't the hard part. The hard part is having an agent that will fight to have the work done locally. If the agent complains enough the asset managers will allow them to submit your bid, and everybody is happy. I work for a bunch of agents in my area and they hate the nationals more then anybody here, if thats possible? The agents just want to get the properties sold and the nationals are just headaches for everybody.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Another thing I like to do is accept all work orders from nationals. I get probably 2-3 calls a week from some new (and old) preservation company looking to give me work. I act all excited and have them send me the work order, then I never respond back! I have had companies calling me back weeks later asking when will I get the bid to them, I just apologize and make up some excuse and begging for more time, eventually they get the picture and move on. However, that's one bid that is wayyyyy past due and the banks don't like that so much. PresPro calls me constantly!! I have screwed them probably 50 times already and they keep coming back from more!!!!
Idiots!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have completed numerous trashouts and repairs on properties that we later purchased and then flipped. It is nice to get paid before and after the job.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We have completed numerous trashouts and repairs on properties that we later purchased and then flipped. It is nice to get paid before and after the job.


I am trying to close on a VA property that we cleaned out for a local realtor. She has the listing they accepted our offer so it's just a matter of time now. We did the initial services, Removed all of the moldy drywall, repaired the siding, and still have the routine stuff. It's pretty sweet. I hope to do this more.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Ok, I apologize for saying no one can buy and fix for under $30K. I live in Philadelhpia and anything that can be purchased for under $20K would need over $40K in repairs to flip. I guess it's different where you live. Most of the properties I buy to flip cost in the $50K - $75K range and I usually put in another $50K-$75K. Again, its different everywhere so that's my bad.
> 
> And I usually have anywhere from $150K to $250K in receivables at any given time. That is much higher then purchasing a single property but my average capital repair work order is probably $25K and we usually have 3-4 going at a time. I can turn that working capital over way faster and for more profit doing bank work then I can flipping houses. Don't get me wrong, we usually always have a flip going too but as far as profit goes it's more doing bank rehabs. Again, your results may vary. My only point is to separate middlemen from direct work. I hate the fact that almost everyone on this forum complains about middlemen and saying they can't make money doing bank work. If everyone refused the work the banks would turn to the agents more, but everyone likes to bitch but they still continue to work for these companies.


Great post and I agree with everything you said. For us we don't have the volume with the direct work so flipping is more profitable, but if we had better volume I'm sure the results would be similar to yours. Volume is a disadvantage of a small area like we live in. 

The jest of your post is spot on! The more these guys work for XYZ preservation company the more they hurt themselves. If you notice I posted some pricing from one of those outfits today. They are bottom feeders making money off of guys that can't get real jobs. Craigslist Hacks if you will. 

Every time I complain about pricing or some other aspect of the job I think to myself that it's my own fault. I keep saying I am getting out but I haven't yet. The only person to blame here is myself for taking the orders.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Great post and I agree with everything you said. For us we don't have the volume with the direct work so flipping is more profitable, but if we had better volume I'm sure the results would be similar to yours. Volume is a disadvantage of a small area like we live in.
> 
> The jest of your post is spot on! The more these guys work for XYZ preservation company the more they hurt themselves. If you notice I posted some pricing from one of those outfits today. They are bottom feeders making money off of guys that can't get real jobs. Craigslist Hacks if you will.
> 
> Every time I complain about pricing or some other aspect of the job I think to myself that it's my own fault. I keep saying I am getting out but I haven't yet. The only person to blame here is myself for taking the orders.


Yeah, sorry for jumping at you, sometimes it's hard for me to express myself the way I want to, it sounds much better in my head then when I type it. My number one goal is to pound it into everyone's head direct, direct, direct, direct! Sometimes I forget that I am in a major city and I do have the advantage of volume, but regardless of where you live, getting work direct from the bank or agent is 20X better then ABC national. I started out years ago working for Safeguard, Cyprexx, AMS but I quickly formed relationships with the top agents in the city. It wasn't easy and most told me they already had someone they are working with(agents are EXTREMELY LOYAL to a good contractor!) but over time they started giving me work. There are plenty of big time agents who I don't work for, however the ones I do work for have 50-200 assets each. I know there's a guy on here trying to get an organaztion or union but that's not the way to go, people just need to say NO to middlemen. I can't see the prices being offered getting any lower, I did see your post and $25 winterization!!!??? I charge $250 direct. Even at $100 or whatever nationals are paying before discount you could do much less direct work for the same pay or more and get the satisfaction of knowing that you aren't lining the pockets of some scumbag national.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I will preface what I going to say by saying this will probably piss off a few people. But I get a bit tired of people saying, just say no, do only direct work and have to put in my 2 cents. 

Direct work is nearly impossible to get. I have tried and eventually decided that the banks must be happy with the quality they are getting from the guys who will cut grass for $15 per cut. If they really were dissatisfied they would be willing to work with guys like us instead of the three or four layers of middlemen they currently deal with. 

I am convinced the banks will only work direct with guys like me if they have absolutely no other option. 

In my opinion the problem is not the guy cutting grass for $15 so he can buy his kids shoes and keep a roof over their heads. 

The problem starts at the top of the food chain with the bank that owns the property. They know what is going on and encourage it to continue by handing out more and more contracts to people who are going to pass the work down the line until the $100 lawn cut becomes a $15 lawn cut.

They could stop it by allowing all of us to work direct, but they don't and they won't. They want the multiple layers of protection that is provided by the system as it currently is. 

That way they can get "contractors" to perform illegal repairs to plumbing, electrical, roofing, mechanical, etc. at a much cheaper rate than the properly licensed and credentialed contractors. And when this shoddy work is brought to light they can push all of the liability and cost back onto the poor sap who did the work because some national or regional threatened to take away his livelihood if he did not do it.

Then they can sell houses full of black mold, oh sorry, I mean discoloration that makes the proud new homeowner and his family deathly ill. 

It is real easy to say no when you have $50,000 in your accounts receivable. 

It is not so easy to say no when your entire accounts receivable is the next $1,000 check you pray will come in before you use the last 20' of trimmer line you just loaded into the Ryobi trimmer you bought at a pawn shop with your last $40 last month or your truck runs out of gas and you will not be able to mow any more grass or the electricity gets cut off or the landlord puts you and your kids out on the street. 

It is all about the money and the banks own almost all of it and they will use every dirty, unethical and underhanded trick in the book to keep from parting with one more penny than they absolutely have to. 

Banks by their very nature are unethical. They tout the advantages to you in keeping your money in their system so they can help you to get your money to "grow" and make you more money. Really, if they cared one iota about you they would pay a fair interest rate. Instead they pay maybe 1% interest to you and in turn they invest it in the Fed and make upwards of 18% on it.

I personally believe the system will eventually see major changes, but it will require something very major to happen that attracts attention from the media and then the state and federal governments.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I will preface what I going to say by saying this will probably piss off a few people. But I get a bit tired of people saying, just say no, do only direct work and have to put in my 2 cents.
> 
> Direct work is nearly impossible to get. I have tried and eventually decided that the banks must be happy with the quality they are getting from the guys who will cut grass for $15 per cut. If they really were dissatisfied they would be willing to work with guys like us instead of the three or four layers of middlemen they currently deal with.
> 
> ...


Another great post and there is alot of truth there. I don't see why anyone would get pissed off. 

I have told many guys that wanted to work with us to go get a job I would t give them orders. The fact is if they are running that low on money they will never make it. This is not an industry to get in if you are low on capital. We had more actual capital before we got into this. Now we have receivables and most of our capital is in play. 

As hard as it is to break through with direct work it can be done. It's much easier to work for homeowners than realtor and the money is instant. 

We have a company in our building that does the exact same thing we do only they work for different clients. It blows my mind how different we are. They work for PK Management, Safegaurd, and Cyprexx and struggle to make payroll. They constantly have returns, chargebacks, and QC issues. The thing is I have seen their work and it's better than most of my guys. I just refuse to work with those clients therefore I don't have the headaches they do. We also don't do inspections. They run inspections but don't do trash outs or major repairs. 

It's really interesting to talk with them just to notice the difference in opinions and attitude in the exact same market.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

> They could stop it by allowing all of us to work direct, but they don't and they won't. They want the multiple layers of protection that is provided by the system as it currently is.
> 
> That way they can get "contractors" to perform illegal repairs to plumbing, electrical, roofing, mechanical, etc. at a much cheaper rate than the properly licensed and credentialed contractors. And when this shoddy work is brought to light they can push all of the liability and cost back onto the poor sap who did the work because some national or regional threatened to take away his livelihood if he did not do it.


Well said


----------

